# Suggestions, Tps, Hints for new adopter



## mersgolf (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey guys, in the process of adopting a 1 year old abused GSD from my shelter. It isn't the first GSD, with my last living 13.5 years but i had got her from a breeder as a pup. I'm just wondering if anyone has any helpful hints you might share from your experience on how to make the transition for this guy as easy as possible on him.


----------



## oelgin (Jun 6, 2008)

Mers,
You can find a lot of good advices under Rescue, Foster & Adoption Information (General).


----------



## oelgin (Jun 6, 2008)

Like my posting








http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=883947&page=2#Post883947


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Establish a routine and stick to it. I'm sure you alerady know to be consistent, but the routine will help him to find his place in your home.

I would recommend you use positive methods as much as possible for his training in order to make for a softer transition.

Also make sure to ask about his food - you may want to convert him slowly from his existing diet to avoid upset tummy.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

don't be shy or nervous you know how to do it. a good home, some good food yeah we'll throw in some training and exercise. what else is there? some good loving and treats. i'm glad you got another dog. i'm sure your dog is glad he picked you to be his new human. good luck with the new addition.


> Originally Posted By: MersHey guys, in the process of adopting a 1 year old abused GSD from my shelter. It isn't the first GSD, with my last living 13.5 years but i had got her from a breeder as a pup. I'm just wondering if anyone has any helpful hints you might share from your experience on how to make the transition for this guy as easy as possible on him.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Abused as in what? Is the dog afraid of people - of you?

When I get a foster/rescue/adopt dog in that has fear-of-people issues (like Sasha), I let them go without food for the first day or maybe even two.

It won't kill them but it WILL help make them more receptive to you when you produce the food for them!









After that I don't psuh - I let the dog take things at their own pace.


----------



## mersgolf (Dec 9, 2008)

they tell me he was surrendered by a breeder, they can't say for sure but believe there were some neglect issues.

very shy at first, but he warms up to you after a little time which i got to see first hand, he's sweet just not real trusting of humans at the moment.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

> Quote:When I get a foster/rescue/adopt dog in that has fear-of-people issues (like Sasha), I let them go without food for the first day or maybe even two.


Oh my! I wouldn't advise that at all! You can build trust by letting him know that good things come from you. You don't need to starve him first.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Mersthey tell me he was surrendered by a breeder, they can't say for sure but believe there were some neglect issues.
> 
> very shy at first, but he warms up to you after a little time which i got to see first hand, he's sweet just not real trusting of humans at the moment.


I wouldn't be surprised if it was either a lack of socialization or bad nerves (or both) rather than actual "abuse". Seems that most temperment "issues" are blamed on abuse when in fact that is often NOT the case.

Good luck with your new dog.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

It's all here:

http://www.brightstargsd.org/mainpages/adviseforowners.html


----------

